# One for LOLCATS...



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Bless him LOL!! xx


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL.. thats really cute.. also have some of that pillow...


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww that is so cute 
xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh bless!

Is that a giddy kipper, i bought my cats one for christmas they shredded it in under an hour


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Oh bless!
> 
> Is that a giddy kipper, i bought my cats one for christmas they shredded it in under an hour


Cat nip one from PAH, thats all i know xx Cats/Kittens already wrecked one, that ones a week old and everyones behaving at present lol xx

well apart from Max as it was bought for Storm but he's claimed it LOL xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL thats cute! My 2 dont seem bothered with Catnip


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's cute lol. Did you send it in to lolcats?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Sam has a big kipper waiting at his forever home  lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> That's cute lol. Did you send it in to lolcats?


No i haven't yet lol xx

a friend of mine suggested the caption...

" i likes my fiiish fresh so i iz checking for heartbeat" pmsl xx

don't know which suits it better?? xx

Amy - i'll put a box of Hi-life on it that Sam wrecks that in the first week - he killed the other one well and truly LOL  xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is just so cute.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> No i haven't yet lol xx
> 
> a friend of mine suggested the caption...
> 
> ...


i prefer the * i likezz myz fishz fresh one 

pic is soooooooo cute.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

It is a great pic and I definately prefer the first caption!

Lou
X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great picture,beautiful kitty,


----------

